# Minecraft Multiplayer geht nicht



## zJanny (28. Sep 2019)

Hallo,
Und zwar habe ich Minecraft 1.8.8 mit MCPE decompiliert und etwas ähnliches wie labymod programiert.
Wenn ich es exportiere und auf einen Server joinen will steht ewig "Connecting to Server" und es werde keine MOTDs von den servern angezeigt USW.
Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## httpdigest (28. Sep 2019)

Woher sollen wir denn wissen, was du da genau "programmiert" hast und wieso das nun nicht mit einer 4 Jahre alten dekompilierten und rekompilierten Minecraft Version auf einem unbekannten Server funktioniert?
Glaubst du nicht auch, dass hier viel zu viele Unbekannte in deiner Frage sind?

Wenn du aber schon den (dekompilierten) Source-Code hast und das Ganze wieder kompilieren kannst, dann debugge doch einfach mit einer IDE durch den Code.


----------



## zJanny (28. Sep 2019)

Wenn ich es Debugge geht es jar, aber wenn ich es exportiere ja nicht.
Ich habe ein einfache In Game overlay programiert sonnst nichts!


----------

